
Show HN: Location History Map Explorer – Gamified fog of war world visualisation - dalimil_
https://locationhistoryexplorer.com/
======
Bilters
I like the concept of the app! Especially how the fog view looks. However I
think $17 is a bit steep for me to download the app.

One question directly arose me; ie I visited a place somewhere in Croatia now,
come back to the app in 5 years, but the place in Croatia has been completely
reconstructed. Will I see the state of when I was there or will it be the
current state?

------
fiatjaf
I like the landing page a lot. Very good pictures, very clear.

